# seal fail



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how this thing works? Its supposed to be a seal fail relay.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Is it for use with a submersible motor?

The motor has a moisture sensor in it, it's like a resistance measuring probe of some sort. If the pump seal fails and starts leaking into the motor, the resistance between the probe and the common reference point goes down, and at some point it will trip the relay. I often see seal failure relays with an adjustable trip threshold knob, don't know what make or model yours is though.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Its a run dry submersible. I too am used to seeing the dial type relay. However i just dont see where the neutral is for the coil or indicator light. This is a bw type?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Seal fail


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sseivard said:


> Its a run dry submersible. I too am used to seeing the dial type relay. However i just dont see where the neutral is for the coil or indicator light. This is a bw type?


Do you have a cut sheet for the relay, or at least a make/model/picture? Kind of a functionally ******** drawing there.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I can't see it. Its sideways.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

check page 2. Same set up. just looks different.
http://www.galco.com/techdoc/symc/460-15-100-sld_ig.pdf

Yours is just older and requires more field terminations.
'D' must be common in there some how, when a leak is detected- 7 opens, contacts 1-2-3 close. you wire in their end function.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Since seal-leak sensors are often resistance probes, I'm guessing that's what that is on the right hand side of the drawing.

And you're not gonna have line voltage to the probe, so I'm assuming the coil labeled "secondary" is supposed to be the low-voltage side of a transformer.

This thing may or may not use a neutral, but it doesn't look polarity sensitive at least, which is why both conductors on the left are labeled "line voltage."

And god knows what that mess in the middle labeled A, B, C, D is supposed to be. I agree with Eric: Someone needs to go back to Schematics 101.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

bottom right: If looking at it correctly, is that a NOTE:?
Is there more on that sheet?
ABCD looks to be the Xformer.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> Since seal-leak sensors are often resistance probes, I'm guessing that's what that is on the right hand side of the drawing.
> 
> And you're not gonna have line voltage to the probe, so I'm assuming the coil labeled "secondary" is supposed to be the low-voltage side of a transformer.
> 
> ...


Well presumably the A, B, C, D thing is a terminal block, or maybe terminals on a transformer, so that you have a convenient place to land the field wiring (dashed lines). But the "coil" and "secondary" things are kinda bizarre to me. Haven't seen a transformer diagrammed like that. It looks like the secondary voltage runs entirely through the resistor or sumpin'


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Update: Sorry about the picture. The coil portion of this device seems to be a modified B/W Relay. I found this pdf on their website: 
http://new.ametek.com/content-manager/files/stp/1500 Installation Manual Z1456.pdf

It looks like the second "Coil" isn't really solenoid coil but more of an xfrmr secondary. When the seal fails it makes the circuit like the liquid level circuit. I still don't get how the light in the lower half of the circuit is supposed to work without a neutral though or the test button for that matter.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

new pic


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hum, I get what they are going for. The drawing is poorly done though. The terminal numbers don't match BW/Ametek relays really at all. It kinda matches the old Warrick Series 1 level controls but not perfect. The lettered terminals must be for an off relay terminal block. 

This is probably what they were trying to copy, the Warrick 2810 moisture detector.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sseivard said:


> ...I still don't get how the light in the lower half of the circuit is supposed to work without a neutral though or the test button for that matter.


 It just puts the lamp in series with the probe, and if the probe-circuit is still intact the lamp will glow, and maybe there's something that would explain that a bright lamp also indicates seal failure. Seems cheesy.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah cheesy and expensive $600.00.


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 4, 2012)

What brand is this? I just installed a new Diversified Electronics model SPM-120-AEE that does both thermals and moisture by using a 120VAC input and 12 VDC output through the sensor terminals. This drawing makes me think of a mid '80's model moisture sensor by Consolidated Electronics or Square D.


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Made for fairbanks moorse i will have to look back to find out who designed and assembled it but for 600 dollars i am gonna start putting the relay type in a 6x6 jb !


----------

